# Shallow Running Boats??



## Tpack (Mar 20, 2012)

I am looking to upgrade from my v-hull to a tunnel hull to get to more spots a little easier. I am looking for recommendations on which tunnel hulls seem to run the skinniest and the most reliable or well built. Suggestions??


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

I like the gulf coast baykat, we can run in 6-8 inches of water pretty easily with the jack plate up. We got really skinny one day in about 4 inches of water, just stay on plane!


----------



## M.Taylor (May 16, 2011)

Buddy you are opening a can of worms!!! There are A LOT of people on here with tunnel hull boats and everyone thinks theirs is the best...here's the thing, everyone is looking for that perfect boat, the one that will do everything, that boat don't exist. There are always going to be trade offs. Now to your question, if you'd like for us to give u a list of good, skinny running boats, that we can do, but only YOU can decide which one fits you the best. You are going to have to invest a little time and test drive the heck outta a few. In my eyes, the best boats...depending on the number of people you are going to be fishing with, are Haynie, Tran Sport, Shoalwater, shallow sport, and finally, flats cat....in that order (notice I'm running a tran). Depending on you financial situation and how much loot you are willing to spend, you can't go wrong with any of the above...but I would suggest testing all of the boats you think you might like, then deciding...DON'T SETTLE. Hope this helps...


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

For a great boat and great service, talk to Donnie at Tran Sport in Palacios.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

M.Taylor said:


> Buddy you are opening a can of worms!!! There are A LOT of people on here with tunnel hull boats and everyone thinks theirs is the best...here's the thing, everyone is looking for that perfect boat, the one that will do everything, that boat don't exist. There are always going to be trade offs. Now to your question, if you'd like for us to give u a list of good, skinny running boats, that we can do, but only YOU can decide which one fits you the best. You are going to have to invest a little time and test drive the heck outta a few. In my eyes, the best boats...depending on the number of people you are going to be fishing with, are Haynie, Tran Sport, Shoalwater, shallow sport, and finally, flats cat....in that order (notice I'm running a tran). Depending on you financial situation and how much loot you are willing to spend, you can't go wrong with any of the above...but I would suggest testing all of the boats you think you might like, then deciding...DON'T SETTLE. Hope this helps...


x2 Great advice!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

M.Taylor said:


> Buddy you are opening a can of worms!!! There are A LOT of people on here with tunnel hull boats and everyone thinks theirs is the best...here's the thing, everyone is looking for that perfect boat, the one that will do everything, that boat don't exist. There are always going to be trade offs. Now to your question, if you'd like for us to give u a list of good, skinny running boats, that we can do, but only YOU can decide which one fits you the best. You are going to have to invest a little time and test drive the heck outta a few. In my eyes, the best boats...depending on the number of people you are going to be fishing with, are Haynie, Tran Sport, Shoalwater, shallow sport, and finally, flats cat....in that order (notice I'm running a tran). Depending on you financial situation and how much loot you are willing to spend, you can't go wrong with any of the above...but I would suggest testing all of the boats you think you might like, then deciding...DON'T SETTLE. Hope this helps...


X3 best advice you'll ever hear, and don't get sucked into sales pitches cause all there trying to do is get your hard earned money. On another note, I'm saving for a shoalwater 21 cat with a 200 black e-tech.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

remember its not just how shallow they will run, but, how shallow they can get up in too.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Cue the Railbird vid


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

One boat that comes pretty close to doing it all is the Desperado. It's designed and built in victoria by Bernies Boats and motors. Dennis...one of the designers..fishes POC and used to race cat hull boats... he's also been across Espirito Santo on those bad days.. his boat comes pretty close. high nose, Cat hull, great tunnel, runs shallow, performs well. at least check it out. is it perfect... just depends if it suits your particular needs like the guys above say. www.desperadoboats.com/


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> One boat that comes pretty close to doing it all is the Desperado. It's designed and built in victoria by Bernies Boats and motors. Dennis...one of the designers..fishes POC and used to race cat hull boats... he's also been across Espirito Santo on those bad days.. his boat comes pretty close. high nose, Cat hull, great tunnel, runs shallow, performs well. at least check it out. is it perfect... just depends if it suits your particular needs like the guys above say. www.desperadoboats.com/


X2 Dennis is a great guy that knows his boats. If you are close to victoria go check out bernies boats and motors and talk to dennis, he will set you up with what you need.


----------



## Tpack (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank y'all I appreciate all the input


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a v-hull tunnel that will float in five inches and get up in whatever it will float in. These pics were from this weekend. I cross two flats about a foot deep to get to this channel. Then we pole down it for about a mile till we ran out of water. LOL The water was like chocolate milk in Matagorda in most of West Bay and on the ICW this weekend. BTW, I own a New Water Curlew. The ride is awesome.


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

*Good question*

Tpack you have a good question and m.taylor and others have given you good advise. You should definitely go out and test drive the boats mentioned. We were a repair and have become a new marine dealership in corpus and have brought the Flats Cat here. We just had our grand opening on Saturday and have two Flats Cats to see. We are going to rig them, but we got in over a weeks worth of repair work in one day. The grand opening took some time away from the mechanics and techs so we are making our repair customers a priority. We will rig the Flats Cat the first week of April. Hope you will come by and take a test drive.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

How about a list of what places will take you on test drives of the above listed boats?


----------



## Humble Fisherman (Sep 28, 2011)

My approach when I was looking for a boat was, I wanted a shallow draft boat - not to get into skinny water but to be able to get out of skinny water when I was where I shouldn't be.

It happen yesterday - ran into some shallow stuff and starting churning up the bottom. But I was able to putt out of and back into deeper water.

we all have our reasons for wanting a shallow running boat.


Good luck


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

My cousin and I fished last Friday with guide Randal Groves. He's running a 23' JH from Sport Marine in Richmond. Randal said that sucker will almost run in wet grass. We ran in a little lake off Bastrop Bayou that's probably 1 1/2' deep in the middle. We were running along the shoreline in the grass and it couldn't have been 5" deep. He said it will get up in about 6-7" of water. He's running a 200hp Yahama. Check it out.


----------



## KingKillaTrout (Dec 24, 2011)

I would take a look at the Majek illusion and if you wanna go really skinny the redfish line. They are very well built boats jimmy and Johnny are doing a very good job. If you look at some of trs placing a lot of the people are running the illusion or rfl.i just had to throw in the Majeks they run really skinny and get up skinny.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

KingKillaTrout said:


> I would take a look at the Majek illusion and if you wanna go really skinny the redfish line. They are very well built boats jimmy and Johnny are doing a very good job. If you look at some of trs placing a lot of the people are running the illusion or rfl.i just had to throw in the Majeks they run really skinny and get up skinny.


X2 I own a illusion


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Once again......It's all going to be what your budget is. The New Water "Curlew" will really run shallow but is probably not as good out on the open bay. I'm running an 18' Gulf Coast. I just put a new 150hp Etec on it and am working on adjusting the prop pitch. It was only turning about 4800 RPS's wide open,(too much prop) I just had it shaved down and will try it again Friday. It will run in about 6" if you have the Jack Plate all the way up and the engine kicked back, just don't stop. It takes about 10" to float and about 18" to jump it up. It will take open bay better than others.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

*LOL*



lesmcdonald said:


> My cousin and I fished last Friday with guide Randal Groves. He's running a 23' JH from Sport Marine in Richmond. Randal said that sucker will almost run in wet grass. We ran in a little lake off Bastrop Bayou that's probably 1 1/2' deep in the middle. We were running along the shoreline in the grass and it couldn't have been 5" deep. He said it will get up in about 6-7" of water. He's running a 200hp Yahama. Check it out.


 LMAO Dude! Stop drinking the koolaid! Nice boats but they don't run skinny!!!!


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Which one........my Gulf Coast or the JH??????????


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

*If*



Sponge said:


> LMAO Dude! Stop drinking the koolaid! Nice boats but they don't run skinny!!!!


 I apologize if we are not talking about the same boat.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

You still didn't say which boat doesn't run that shallow.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

If you *really* want to run and get out shallow, it won't have a prop on it.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Sucks up too much grass.


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

Sponge said:


> LMAO Dude! Stop drinking the koolaid! Nice boats but they don't run skinny!!!!


I thought the same thing. I didn't want to start a issue. 
(Will get up in 6-7") Will it even float in 7 inches?


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

I thought abot a jet drive, but I didn't want to loose the speed. I understand you loose about 25% for your top end. 

What are you running. Got a pic?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

If you are dating a 250lb lady, a 180lb girl looks pretty skinny!

Skinny is all relative. If you run a v-hull, 18" is skinny, if you run an explorer style boat, 8" is skinny, if you run a cat hull, 5" is skinny, if you run an rfl 3" is skinny.

For most it boils down to where you fish and the water you need to cross. Most rough water can be avoided.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Sponge said:


> LMAO Dude! Stop drinking the koolaid! Nice boats but they don't run skinny!!!!


Sponge you are thinking about Randall's JH B240. The B240 will not run shallow (less than 13") but is the smoothest running bay boat made. Randall just got a new JH cat boat and it will get skinny.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

I can run through 3" matted foamy grass, just take the grate out, and we insert a welding rod 1/4" from the jet impeller. Works like a weed cutter.

Now on the other hand, a oyster shell will shut me down quick.

























Everything on a boat is a compromise, running a jet is no different. What I gain in shallow water performance, you lose in rough water, they hate it. So you have to choose your path a little more careful, no big deal where I fish, but could be for someone else. Makes it really easy to navigate, you can run anywhere there's a ripple, just need to avoid the oil-slick shoalwater if it's more than a 50' skid-across.

Because you're feeding water from below instead of in front of a prop, it takes a whole lot less water to get up in. A lot less. I don't have to be floating to take off.

Again it's all about what you want to compromise on.


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

Be honest of how skinny you want to run. I was looking at an illusion, but I have a family that wanted to spend time on open lakes and bays. An illusion would require a personal chiropractor so I got an extreme. I put it in 8" soft bottom and idled out to 18" to take off. So far I haven't needed the shallowest of shallow that I thought I needed. Hopefully I won't ever get in trouble but once you decide I strongly suggest staying within its limits. You don't want to get air lifted out of a marsh at 2am because a tide went out and a northern pushed the rest out. Tides and northerners are you worst enemy.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I had a Gulf Coast for awhile, ran great but on the days when I wanted to fish or get out & hunt the water was too low to access the good areas. Thus I went with my surface drive. I can strip it down to just a bare boat for hunting or put the platform on, TM and grab the push pole. Running down back drains w/ 0" of water to speak of in order to find redfish trapped waiting for the tide to return. There is nothing like running down a mud flat jumping into a pot hole & finding a couple hundred redfish around you... Been on some good fish already this year from Bessie Heights on over to Louisiana.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

We have a Blue Wave super tunnel 18' with a 115 HP E-Tech. With this boat you do not have to get rid of the V can still run 6" and shoot out in 8". We have not had any issues in the LLM; not even in South Bay.


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

railbird said:


> If you are dating a 250lb lady, a 180lb girl looks pretty skinny!
> 
> Skinny is all relative. If you run a v-hull, 18" is skinny, if you run an explorer style boat, 8" is skinny, if you run a cat hull, 5" is skinny, if you run an rfl 3" is skinny.
> 
> For most it boils down to where you fish and the water you need to cross. Most rough water can be avoided.


I do not know first hand if the draft number givin is right, but what he is getting to is 100% dead on.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

WestEndAngler said:


> I had a Gulf Coast for awhile, ran great but on the days when I wanted to fish or get out & hunt the water was too low to access the good areas. Thus I went with my surface drive. I can strip it down to just a bare boat for hunting or put the platform on, TM and grab the push pole. Running down back drains w/ 0" of water to speak of in order to find redfish trapped waiting for the tide to return. There is nothing like running down a mud flat jumping into a pot hole & finding a couple hundred redfish around you... Been on some good fish already this year from Bessie Heights on over to Louisiana.


Looks like fun. My rfl can do most of that as long as i don't set it down.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

ll i got to say is check out the Marshall line before buying.....


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

My boat does do it all! Runs in 4", gets up in 10"....less if soft bottom, is fast in both smooth and rough water,.....I ain't tellin what it is because I don't want anymore boats fishing in my spots


----------



## LHandler (Aug 22, 2011)

Majek RFL


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

kayak


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

I think we've got a whole bunch of mis-printed rulers out there.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

KIKO said:


> We have a Blue Wave super tunnel 18' with a 115 HP E-Tech. With this boat you do not have to get rid of the V can still run 6" and shoot out in 8". We have not had any issues in the LLM; not even in South Bay.


I think you forgot a 1 in front of that 8.....


----------



## Robert W (Nov 24, 2011)

KIKO said:


> We have a Blue Wave super tunnel 18' with a 115 HP E-Tech. With this boat you do not have to get rid of the V can still run 6" and shoot out in 8". We have not had any issues in the LLM; not even in South Bay.


I have the same boat with a 115 Johnson with jack plate. It floats in 10 And I can't get up in anything less than about 18".


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

FXSTB said:


> My boat does do it all! Runs in 4", gets up in 10"....less if soft bottom, is fast in both smooth and rough water,.....I ain't tellin what it is because I don't want anymore boats fishing in my spots


Sounds like the performance of a SCB RECON.:cheers:


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice capitalization on the "T-up"


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

pmgoffjr said:


> I think we've got a whole bunch of mis-printed rulers out there.


Haha YUP:biggrin:


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Sponge you are thinking about Randall's JH B240. The B240 will not run shallow (less than 13") but is the smoothest running bay boat made. Randall just got a new JH cat boat and it will get skinny.


Exactly what I was thinking. My bad.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

WestEndAngler said:


> I had a Gulf Coast for awhile, ran great but on the days when I wanted to fish or get out & hunt the water was too low to access the good areas. Thus I went with my surface drive. I can strip it down to just a bare boat for hunting or put the platform on, TM and grab the push pole. Running down back drains w/ 0" of water to speak of in order to find redfish trapped waiting for the tide to return. There is nothing like running down a mud flat jumping into a pot hole & finding a couple hundred redfish around you... Been on some good fish already this year from Bessie Heights on over to Louisiana.


I just got done watching a bunch of your videos - awesome!


----------



## Troutonly (Sep 1, 2011)

It all depends on how skinny you want to run. I would recommend a Majek Redfish Line or Illusion or Shoalwater 21 Cat. I ran on straight mud during Duck Season in Shoalwater with my Majek.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

I bought my hull set my boat up myself to run with mainly me and sometimes another person. It s alot work but for what I wanted to do a factory boat wouldn't do. I have 20` Haynie hull v hull with tunnel with a 130 Johnson. They call this hull the bath tub because it floats in almost no water will run in 4" water and after some practice and a prop 
With extreme cup for digging I can get up in 6" . I am slinging mud but I figure lts worth it stainless steel prop and a back up just in case I push my boat to its limits. But may not want to listen to me I am always working my boat. 5


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

So, be honest. How many times do you have to ground those big tuna schooners before you start getting a little wary? You might very well run in 4" but it's not far to get into 3" which is USUALLY a long way from the water you can actually float in. Just how much does the guy in the airboat charge to come drag your carcass out of the marsh? 

I know I've drug out more than a few of the mentioned hulls out of way deeper water than being claimed. Never asked for anything to do it, glad to help, but someday they'll realize just because there's one boat back in that lake doesn't necessarily mean you're getting back there.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

for the very reason of thinking that i might have to push this big biotch out of the shallows, i try not to run in anything less than 18-12" of water <insert ******** icon here>


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Allot of running in shallow water and getting up in it is knowing what your doing. Usually when I run shallow its not so much on purpose as tides may be down or coming out of the mouth of the nueces river is very shallow. Just because a river is a half a football wide doesn't mean deep water. Saves us atleast 4 gal. gas and half hour running.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

It is all about knowing what you're doing. In the middle/lower coast, any decent setup tunnel hull can run a dark (grass) bottom without much fear of sucking the water out of the tunnel. 

Get past that, and you better be watching the waves. I can zip through anything with a ripple on it, oil slick shoalwater is less than an inch deep. If it's a 4 inch wave, then it's 8 inches deep. 

And faster is not shallower, you outrun the tunnel's ability to feed water, and down you'll go. That's where I see most novice skippers make the big mistake, they feel the boat come up from the bottom, and shower down on it, the the prop cavitates, and stuck they are.


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

*check out this youtube video of a shallow running Flats Cat*

*Flats Cat:smile:*


----------



## sandyfork (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a 21" Tran Cat with a 200HO and runs very skinny. The e-tec ads extra weight in the back which makes it run a little deeper but it is still good enough for me. Also does a good job in choppy water.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*Experience*

It's the driver, not the boat. I own several different boats, from contender to flats cat to old school whalers-if you know how to drive, with confidence, you can run pretty much any where. If i could start over with what i have experienced my criteria would be: to find a boat that can run skinny, more importantly float skinny & handle rough water.:dance:


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Anything that helps with rough water ride will hurt shallow water use. That's where your compromise will take place.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

pmgoffjr said:


> Anything that helps with rough water ride will hurt shallow water use. That's where your compromise will take place.


I disagree, a cat hull will perform in chop if u know how to drive 1


----------



## Safari6 (Jan 24, 2012)

We fished with Cap Randall Groves last Monday, and he has a cat hull made in Richmond Tx and I we were going in less that 3 in of water, and it gets up in inches of water too


----------



## Safari6 (Jan 24, 2012)

My SeaCat Comet is a super smooth riding boat, a lot better than any V hull but I do need a foot of water to float, and 20 inches to get up in a soft bottom. So it is almost impossible to have the best of both worlds


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Safari6 said:


> My SeaCat Comet is a super smooth riding boat, a lot better than any V hull but I do need a foot of water to float, and 20 inches to get up in a soft bottom. So it is almost impossible to have the best of both worlds


:dance:My flats cat will run in wet grasses for 25 seconds (until you loose water in tunnel), it will run in 4-5" forever ( ran back from 9 mile in a 50 mph wind to Mansfield on inside of n. padre, no problem), it will get up in 9" on hard sand-soft bottom- will jump up & you can see bare ground behind boat. Will handle chop, no prob, if you get in the snot, your F*#%^* in any bay boat period!:dance:


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Every boat is a compromise. You just have to figure out which compromises you are going to make. In many cases its the cost, others might be, you have to run in rough water to get to the flats, you might fish with a big group or the family so a small technical poling skiff is out. The key is to be patient (which is hard when you have new boat-itis) and try and actually go for rides on as many boats as you can and then decide which one is the right one for you.

I have an El Pescador 24 with 150hp Johnson running a custom 4 blade SS prop. It will easily float in 6". It will get up in 12" over mud at full jack but its ugly, and will easily run in 6" at full jack, full throttle with no loss of water to the tunnel or water pressure. WOT in an El Pescador isn't all that fast anyway. Is it the best boat? No. It's heavy and slow but its just about perfect for me, where I fish and how I fish.

Skinniest boat I ever ran: Majek 21 RFL with 150 trp (sucked crossing the bay)
Most comfortable across the bay in rough water: 23 Seacraft (takes 18"s to run)
Coolest and fastest: SCB (wife won't let me spend that much on a bay boat)


----------



## Patch (Jan 29, 2013)

I love the new water line I have a curlew and it will run skinny enough to get you in trouble lol!!!


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

They are organizing a shallow water shootout in the boating forum. Truths and un-truths will be revealed. I believe there will be a lot of readjusting of what 4 inches really is.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

pmgoffjr said:


> I think we've got a whole bunch of mis-printed rulers out there.


I'm guessing that these same rulers have been overly optimistic when and if they were used to measure another particular item that I am thinking about.......at least with most of this "size matters crowd"!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

pmgoffjr said:


> They are organizing a shallow water shootout in the boating forum. Truths and un-truths will be revealed. I believe there will be a lot of readjusting of what 4 inches really is.


X2 I know with just me in a 21' shallow sport with a 150 on it I can get up in about 9-10'' of water its ugly but it does it. I dont like to run in less than 8'' of water for a long time but kinda have to down here.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

My boat will get up in 36" of water and run 24" ALL DAY LONG :dance::biggrin:


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I think people need to come down to the LLM and see what less than a foot looks like.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

WestEndAngler said:


> I had a Gulf Coast for awhile, ran great but on the days when I wanted to fish or get out & hunt the water was too low to access the good areas. Thus I went with my surface drive. I can strip it down to just a bare boat for hunting or put the platform on, TM and grab the push pole. Running down back drains w/ 0" of water to speak of in order to find redfish trapped waiting for the tide to return. There is nothing like running down a mud flat jumping into a pot hole & finding a couple hundred redfish around you... Been on some good fish already this year from Bessie Heights on over to Louisiana.


Thats crazy.


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

texasislandboy said:


> I think people need to come down to the LLM and see what less than a foot looks like.


You can get in trouble real quick. Lol
Cut east alittle past bird island and I started see the fish swim away from me. To close to the fish for me so I slammed the throttle and pulled a Chicano U Turn.


----------



## Cool Blue Kid (Apr 26, 2010)

agree it's all a compromise. 

I fish a 15weld craft with a jet a lot and it's great, but loud, sucks gas and looses intake when there is heavy grass, also fish a 21 RFL with a TRP and will run stupid skinny and if can get your big toe under the transom it will get up but will beat you to death, my gulf coast with TRP is nice but Really need 14 in to float) anything less is BS in any v hull GC) but the girls don't get wet or pounded but find a lot of days can't fish all the water I want, with a TRP if it floats your up.

a lot of the boats mentioned are great esp the cats but the small ones are slow and the big ones fast but really heavy if you stick em and they don't get as shallow as people think (just watch where the big cats shut down and fish vs a shallow sport or RFL or skout) 

the smaller lighter faster "skiffs" like hells bay, maverick or east cape are good too and a crossover like a curlew is prob about as close as can get to a perfect Texas boat (might be a little better if had short sides IMO cause I used to always throw stuff out of my no side shallow sport) but for most of us new water boats are just unaffordable 

wet test anything before you buy!


----------



## Infidel12 (Dec 29, 2010)

RFL
Anyone who has pushed one to its limits has no doubts 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Agdud07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice Reynolds. If you are loaded to the max the JH B240 might need 13". It can run shallower as I have done it with two people but that's not how I like to run it. I am pretty conservative on the water. I would think the cat is the way to go. If I had the coin I would look at the SCB recon and then the shoalcat.


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

Cool Blue Kid said:


> agree it's all a compromise.
> 
> I fish a 15weld craft with a jet a lot and it's great, but loud, sucks gas and looses intake when there is heavy grass, also fish a 21 RFL with a TRP and will run stupid skinny and if can get your big toe under the transom it will get up but will beat you to death, my gulf coast with TRP is nice but Really need 14 in to float) anything less is BS in any v hull GC) but the girls don't get wet or pounded but find a lot of days can't fish all the water I want, with a TRP if it floats your up.
> 
> ...


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm not sure how shallow my boat will run but one night it came a heavy dew and I found it two blocks from the house the next morning.I now tie it to a tree at night...The boats name is Knotobeoutdung!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Reynolds4 said:


> My boat will get up in 36" of water and run 24" ALL DAY LONG :dance::biggrin:


PROVE IT!!!! :an4:


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> PROVE IT!!!! :an4:


Oh, no you didn't :bounce:


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Make sure to look at shallow sport boats too. They are very well built boats and can definitely get skinny.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

David. said:


> You can get in trouble real quick. Lol
> Cut east alittle past bird island and I started see the fish swim away from me. To close to the fish for me so I slammed the throttle and pulled a Chicano U Turn.


haha I find myself with the jack plate all the way up and just leaving it there. I drop it alittle to get up then its right back at the top. best spot to watch is table top in south bay... winter Texans are the best hitting that thing


----------



## Cool Blue Kid (Apr 26, 2010)

Cmac4075 said:


> Cool Blue Kid said:
> 
> 
> > agree it's all a compromise.
> ...


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

That's funny right there...:slimer:



sargentmajor said:


> _I'm not sure how shallow my boat will run but one night it came a heavy dew and I found it two blocks from the house the next morning.I now tie it to a tree at night..._The boats name is Knotobeoutdung!


----------



## 30inClub (Jan 31, 2013)

X2 on the Majek Redfish Line. My buddy has one and has really beat the heck out of it. On purpose. He also has a SCB so $ isnt the issue in his case!! 

On the RFL the last 5' of his hull doesnt have any gel coat. He has scraped it all off!!! There is fiberglass resin hanging down in some places! (Like I said, he doesnt care!) That boat will run extremely shallow and is built like a champ. Been through hell and back and still looks good! (Just dont look underneath) If it is not stuck, it will get up. 

I run a 21' Flats Cat. If Im not stuck, I can get up. While running, the catamaran hull forces air through the hull and "lifts the boat." I know TALK IS CHEAP but here's the kicker - 

The key to both of these shallow running boats is the motor. Yamahammer 150 TRP. Without this motor, neither one of our boats could do what it can. My buddies boat doesnt even have a skeg on it any more...eventually got wore down and drug off somewhere! I have seen him litterally jump dry land is this boat. No joke. Sand bars, no problem, oyster reef, he'll say just hang on!!

The TRP has the low water pick up below the nose cone on the lower unit. I can jack up my motor enough to where my props are "clacking" back there because they're halfway out of the water! Which is not a problem because I wont lose water pressure. 

The RFL can run a little skinnier while turning cause it "slides" and stays flat. With me in the FlatsCat, when turning it'll dip a little, but not much.

We've had people try to follow us during tournaments and we've run them in ground. These boats are extremely shallow. Another buddy of mine got stuck out behind Mud Cut between West and Christmas in his Majek Illusion. They got out and the water came up to their ankles. I went to go get them. They bet me I couldnt run across that flat. I jacked it up and showered down on it. Not only did I run across it 30' from his boat but I did a circle around it just so they'd shut up!! They couldnt believe it. Your not going to find much shallower, if any. Both boats will still run 49-51 mph loaded, will touch 52-53 until it starts porpoising.

Like I said, talk is cheap. Anybody can say there's does whatever they want. These are just a few facts about 2 kinds of boats. There's a lot of good, shallow boats out there. But any boat with a TRP will run shallower than the same boat without a TRP. So if anything, look at this motor if your wanting super shallow. If not, then any of the boats stated so far would be fine. Im not a die hard FlatsCat guy or Majek guy, but I am a die hard TRP guy. The guys that have these know what Im talkin about. If you dont, go ride in one and hold on!


----------



## Wet_Willie (Mar 23, 2013)

17' Shallow Stalker. WICKED GOOD BOAT!!!!!!! If only flats and small use of deeper waters


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

M.Taylor said:


> Buddy you are opening a can of worms!!! There are A LOT of people on here with tunnel hull boats and everyone thinks theirs is the best...here's the thing, everyone is looking for that perfect boat, the one that will do everything, that boat don't exist. There are always going to be trade offs. Now to your question, if you'd like for us to give u a list of good, skinny running boats, that we can do, but only YOU can decide which one fits you the best. You are going to have to invest a little time and test drive the heck outta a few. In my eyes, the best boats...depending on the number of people you are going to be fishing with, are Haynie, Tran Sport, Shoalwater, shallow sport, and finally, flats cat....in that order (notice I'm running a tran). Depending on you financial situation and how much loot you are willing to spend, you can't go wrong with any of the above...but I would suggest testing all of the boats you think you might like, then deciding...DON'T SETTLE. Hope this helps...


X2.... You are getting a ton of great advice on here, it truly depends on how skinny you need, what kind of fishing you will be doing, for sure how skinny it will get up, how dry is it in heavy chop, and most importation is how deep your pockets are. If you are looking for super, super skinny, then check out what all of the fly fishing guides are running up and down the coast. I run a Newwater Ibis, but they are much more expensive than the boats mentioned above.


----------



## myronja (Feb 26, 2011)

get a airboat and dont worry how shallow it is just dont go out in the bay thats why i have two boats.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

I am not going to give a depth measurement because my ruler lies and I don't want my girl to find out!
Majek RFL with Yamaha 150 TRP. Tried and true boat that has been tested all over Texas. It aint fun in the chop but is awesome in the skinny stuff. 
My next boat will likely be a V-Bottom for comfort and keep the RFL in the garage for a back up or tow boat when needed.


----------



## redking498 (May 30, 2013)

clint623 said:


> X3 best advice you'll ever hear, and don't get sucked into sales pitches cause all there trying to do is get your hard earned money. On another note, I'm saving for a shoalwater 21 cat with a 200 black e-tech.


shoalwater s23 cat beast of a boat check out my pics fully custom


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

I'm not sure about fiberglass boats, but my 16' Sea Ark with a Yamaha outboard jetdrive will run in about 2" of water.


----------



## SONNYT0602 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Shallow claims*

Look for that boat that claims it will run in 3" of water all day and get up in 3" of water still waiting to see it lots of claims but no pictures :dance:


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

SONNYT0602 said:


> Look for that boat that claims it will run in 3" of water all day and get up in 3" of water still waiting to see it lots of claims but no pictures :dance:


I got that boat! It will run 104 mph over 12 foot chop also!!!! I'd take a picture but my cameras broke lol


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

flatsmaster14 said:


> I got that boat! It will run 104 mph over 12 foot chop also!!!! I'd take a picture but my cameras broke lol


your talking about that 1982 ski barge right? 250 yamaha SHO TRP...


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Look at the 20' SVT from Tran. Donny will guide you thru the purchase with no pressure. Nice shallow running boat. Before you spend your hard working money keep in mind the Service After the Sale. When your boat is under warrant and something is wrong with it you want service on the spot. That's what you get with Tran.


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

SONNYT0602 said:


> Look for that boat that claims it will run in 3" of water all day and get up in 3" of water still waiting to see it lots of claims but no pictures :dance:


mine will run in 3" no problem and all day long. taking off in 3" is another story. need about 4-5" to take off.


----------



## Cool Blue Kid (Apr 26, 2010)

230Ag said:


> mine will run in 3" no problem and all day long. taking off in 3" is another story. need about 4-5" to take off.


a bunch of the weld craft jets the guys run down here will do about that too

saw one get up in maybe less than 4 (on the bottom) but he spun it and literally planed it completely sideways, after about 270 circle, pretty cool


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

texasislandboy said:


> your talking about that 1982 ski barge right? 250 yamaha SHO TRP...


It's a 81, the 82's will only get up in 4 inches lol


----------



## Cool Blue Kid (Apr 26, 2010)

uhhh...more like 4-5 like you said now that I measured to top of my foot


----------



## SONNYT0602 (Jul 20, 2009)

flatsmaster14 said:


> I got that boat! It will run 104 mph over 12 foot chop also!!!! I'd take a picture but my cameras broke lol


 yah buddy thats what im talking about:rotfl:


----------



## FishHide Sportswear (May 10, 2013)

Flatlander 24.


----------



## GeeFishOn (May 27, 2014)

to anybody, I have a 2006 18 1/2 ft Palm Beach center console, 115 E-TECH. Perfect
cond. Looking for 21 ft center console with trailer / no or blown motor. Want to swap
motor & controls on 21 ft boat if possible. Thanks.


----------

